# Might be stupid Q about DVR942



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

So.. I'm considering buying a 942 (not leasing). I can get it from ebay for $640 (inc. ship) by searching for "DVR 942". I can also buy it from a private site (i.e. web store) which I have more confidence in, for $650 (inc. ship). The only difference is that it says it's a JVC DVR942 (JVC TUDVR942RU) <The store is an authorized reseller>. So my question is; are all 942's made by JVC and DISH doesn't advertise this fact, or does DISH make a version and authorize JVC to make a version as well? I just want to make sure that if I buy the JVC version it won't be any different than the version on DISH's site. Thanks in advance.
<If you want to see the site I am talking about go to Pricegrabber and search for DVR 942 and pick the cheapest site>


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

I had a JVC box in the past that broke. I was forced to ship it back to JVC for repairs, which took 2 weeks. If I had gone with the Dish brand, they just would have swapped it out immediately without me loosing satellite viewing capability.

I suggest you call Dish directly and check with them for the latest answer on how they would handle this situation.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

PS to the above. The JVC repairs were very expensive. JVC told me that repairs average about $200. Plus I had to pay for shipping.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

I haven't called DISH directly yet; the JVC unit says it has a 1 yr. parts warranty, 90 days labor - I can't find any warranty info from the DISH site. Also, you can't buy the 942 directly from DISH, right? It directs you to an authorized seller (i.e. satallite store) in the area, which will always be more expensive.

My question was if ALL 942's are made by JVC but not all have the JVC logo on them - this is very common in the electronics/appliances industry (i.e. losts of "GE" branded stuff is made by Black & Decker and sold under the GE brand name even if B&D offers the exact same unit under their name; same goes for GE and RCA; also many flat-panel TV's have the same components by the same manufacturer but are branded differently).

As far as I can tell by the photos the units are exactly the same; I wouldn't be suprised if they are!


----------



## The_Wizard (Apr 19, 2005)

I like Solid Signal. A reliable and efficient company. They have it for $620
www.solidsignal.com


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, this is the company that's offering them on ebay for $620 plus $20 ship (the $640 I quoted in my first post).


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

If you want to buy one, Solid Signal has the 942 for $619.99. I've never bought from them, but they seem to get rave reviews on the TivoCommunity forum.

Over the years, Dish has sold equipment branded "Echostar", "Dish Network", "Houston Tracker HTS", "JVC" and "Philips". Besides the silk-screened logo on the front panel, the equipment (of the same model) is identical.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

Bichon;

that's what I thought - if you go to radio shack all the DISH stuff they have is also JVC branded.
The other place I was looking at ($650) was Vanns.com - it has a very high rating on pricegrabber.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

You'll also find JVC branded Dish gear at Sears. Used to see lots of Philips branded Dish stuff at Target and the membership clubs (don't remember if it was Sam's club, BJ's or Costco), but that was back in the days when the 4700, 5000 and 6000 were current models.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Order/Receivers/Dish-Network-Receivers.htm shows it as $629 but when you add to cart, it discounts it to $616.42. No tax (CA), free shipping. I tried them to get my 942 but I'd call it a negative experience. They charged my CC but didn't have any in stock and didn't ever notify me that there wasn't stock. Claude at DishStore.com matched the Sadoun price (before the then current 5% discount) and it was DISH brand, not JVC. Claude has been helpful in DBS forums over the years and I didn't mind paying more - I was pretty ticked at Sadoun at the time. You might still qualify for a 5% discount at Sadoun if you say you're a member of a different DBS forum - dunno.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

I recommend them highly. Very fast ship, double boxed, good communication. Look for their auctions on eBay. Got one for $600 + shipping.

JVC makes most (all?) of the Dish receivers I believe.


----------



## gbp672003 (Aug 26, 2005)

I bought one from Solid Signal a couple of months ago. Shipped the same day I placed the order. Very Satisfied!!!


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

Kind of off-topic, but can anyone recommend a good HDTV antenna (for use with 942) for V/UHF that is multidirectional to accept signals less than 20 miles away, and preferibly not more than 2' (24") square? I can't seem to find any multidirectional antennas which can handle VHF and UHF.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

zephyr said:


> I recommend them highly. Very fast ship, double boxed, good communication. Look for their auctions on eBay. Got one for $600 + shipping.
> 
> JVC makes most (all?) of the Dish receivers I believe.


I've purchased from Solid Signal in the past as well, great company, fast turnaround, and reasonable shipping rates.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

bairdjc said:


> Kind of off-topic, but can anyone recommend a good HDTV antenna (for use with 942) for V/UHF that is multidirectional to accept signals less than 20 miles away, and preferibly not more than 2' (24") square? I can't seem to find any multidirectional antennas which can handle VHF and UHF.


VHF for digital or analog?


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

VHF for Digital; on-air HDTV is offered both in UHF and VHF in my area. While an indoor solution would be nice (no exterior wiring, etc.), outdoor would be OK if it would offer a significant advantage (i.e. signal strength)


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

A silver sensor may work indoors. But a channel master 4221 would be best outdoors or in the attic. Has about a 110 degree spread depending on your tower locations. Do not use a preamp.


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

Could you elaborate on that? I'm not familiar with antenna lingo; is there a particular model/brand/etc. I should look for? I live in a townhouse and do not have an attic; I was hoping to place the antenna on/near the receiver (in the same room at least).


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

http://reviews.cnet.com/Silver_Sens...or_Antenna___ZHDTV1/4505-6509_7-30471331.html

or a DB-2

http://www.antennasdirect.com/DB2_Indoor_antenna.html


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

zephyr said:


> JVC makes most (all?) of the Dish receivers I believe.


Where did you hear that? I'm pretty sure the only Dish receiver actually manufactured by JVC was the old HM-DSR100.

Most Dish receivers are made by Sanmina-SCI.

http://www.circuitree.com/CDA/ArticleInformation/news/news_item/0,2140,161012,00.html


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

I saw the DB2 elsewhere but it's UHF only; the silver one you posted the link is UHF only as well and unidirectional. I definately need multidirectional and UHF/VHF preferibly indoors.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Bichon said:


> Where did you hear that? I'm pretty sure the only Dish receiver actually manufactured by JVC was the old HM-DSR100.
> 
> Most Dish receivers are made by Sanmina-SCI.
> 
> http://www.circuitree.com/CDA/ArticleInformation/news/news_item/0,2140,161012,00.html


I didn't know that. Thanks for info. I had made an assumption, since identical models are branded both JVC and Dish. Reminds me of the old joke about the word 'assume.'


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

An area I do know a bit about is antennas. Some thoughts:

If you have assigned frequencies on low VHF channels, you will need a larger antenna. It's physics: the wavelengths are longer. You can make your own dipole. There is a link buried in some thread here.
You stated a desire for an antenna less than 2 feet square. That is entirely possible if the assigned frequencies are all UHF. However, you have both UHF and VHF assigned frequencies.
Here, digital stations broadcast on channels from 2 to 44. There is no small antenna I am aware of that can handle that (with the possible exception of a good old rabbit ears extended way out with UHF loop in the middle, fiddling with both every time you change channels).
It sounds like distance is not an issue (<20 miles). However, surrounding buildings, hills, etc. can still limit reception. 
Direction to broadcast towers can also be a factor. In this community, we have three clusters of towers in three compass headings.

Short answer is that after buying, trying and returning a bunch of little antennas, I ended up with a large one in the attic. Reception would be even better if it was on the roof.

If you can mount an exterior antenna and can live with the aesthetics, I would do so.

If you do not want to spend a lot of time tinkering and are willing to pay, just find the best local antenna installer you can and have them provide and install the antenna.

Two more thoughts: If you can avoid a rotor, I would. In this community antenna installers sell a large fixed-mount antenna with three booms that point toward the three clusters of broadcast towers. Advantages over a rotor are lower initial cost, no moving parts, and no need to re-aim the antenna every time you change channels (handy when you are recording shows while absent). Disadvantage is that it's big.

Also, with respect to Jeff M's comment, a pre-amp, located at the antenna, may or may not be needed, depending on the exact issues. It probably won't be if the stations are all less than 20 miles.

Finally, antennas are as much voodoo as science. On the advice of a professional installer, I aimed the antenna 30 degrees off the actual direction to the towers. Reception improved on the problem station (assigned frequency 2)!

Good luck.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

no problem zephyr, I only meant no amplification if it was going to be roof mounted. If looks are not important but signal strength is, I would get a 4221, will pick up digital on vhf above channel 10. Mount it on a mast that is cut to whatever length you want and fix it to a base. You will be surprised, but it will be ugly.


----------

